# Barclay's Premier League England 18-22 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2009)

18 Apr 15:00 Aston Villa v West Ham  1.61 3.60 5.00   
18 Apr 15:00 Middlesbrough v Fulham  2.20 3.25 3.00   
18 Apr 15:00 Portsmouth v Bolton  2.10 3.20 3.25   
18 Apr 15:00 Stoke v Blackburn  2.30 3.10 3.00  
18 Apr 15:00 Sunderland v Hull  1.90 3.25 3.75   
19 Apr 13:30 Tottenham v Newcastle  1.72 3.50 4.33  
19 Apr 15:00 Man City v West Brom  1.57 3.60 5.50  
21 Apr 20:00 Liverpool v Arsenal  2.00 3.20 3.50  
22 Apr 20:00 Chelsea v Everton  1.44 3.80 7.00   
22 Apr 20:00 Man Utd v Portsmouth  1.25 5.00 10.00


----------



## Anggun (Apr 17, 2009)

Middlesbrough vs Fullham 
Middlesbrough @2.28

After this match Middlesbrough starts a serie with strong teams, I think they will be playing very motivated to win this because after this I don't see more than some draw for the next 3-4 matches. If they want to survive they should win. The result with Hull should have given them confidence. The head to head stats are in favor of Middlesbrough. Fullham are weak when playing away. The facts lead only to home win.


----------



## Anggun (Apr 17, 2009)

Aston Villa vs West Ham
Aston Villa @1.70

Aston Villa are contenders for 4th place and can't make mistakes here.


----------

